# No SX40s Day/Comp Period



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Have been thinking that as we all love our SX40s so much it would be interesting to have a comp or a day where no SX40s are to be used and see if the same sort of catch rates came in.

What do you think, can you forgoe fishing with them for a day/comp :twisted: ?

Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have many a trip without using them so not an issue


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Peril said:


> Have many a trip without using them so not an issue


 I cant bring myself to use anything but :shock:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't use them round here far too weeded and trawling is frustrating, only pulled a sx out for the first time in months at forster

Cheers Dave


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I love em too, but seldom use them when targeting snapper!
If I ever decide that I want a flathead or a bream, I will break them out again. Their turn will come around again!......one day

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hardly ever use them for trolling, and only abit for casting, could do a day without them no probs.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm interesting, maybe they not as popular as they seem? :?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd rather a day where we use nothing else :lol:


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

don't get me wrong there a good lure and are extremly popular there are just lures i like better, SX48's, CK40's, Chubbies etc (i like the large lures as it usually meens the average size fish will be bigger)

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yer bring it on, i've lost 2 to flatties in the last 2 weeks and can't justify getting anymore!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Never used them, and might never use them......freshwater fisho most of the time, when in salt I use plastics and poppers.

ash


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

they are a good lure but so are attacks , rmg and one off my favorite 
slavko bug by yo-zuri for bream that is


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't have one


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Nup, not interested in going fishing without at least a few 40s & 60s on board.

Andy, Try an SX 60 in green and gold for the pinkies. They love em up here and they seem to stand up OK.

The 40s and 60s are also winners on bass up here.

That reminds me. I need to buy some more. :twisted:


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Never used one.
Bring it on.

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy, you're a nutter. So are you Ken


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: *blasphemy I say*

:twisted:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I think the 'chubbies' have it over the SX40 now.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Mick,

Are the SX60s as good as the 40s???????????????? :shock:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

yes - absolutely and they tend to attract bigger fish


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah I don't care,They were catching flathead on everything else long before sx40s were invented and Ive caught just as many bream on micromins


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Never used them, and might never use them......freshwater fisho most of the time, when in salt I use plastics and poppers.
> 
> ash


Hey Ash, go and get one mate, they are a bream and bass lure and will work in the fresh too 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Have one in my box and it has had one outing for 1 fish.

Prefer to use other lures.

Rod


----------

